# My week fishing the suf in Gulf Shores



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

My wife and I come to Gulf Shores every year, but usually the first week in April, so coming down in May I had some concerns about the fishing. Well all my questions were answered the first afternoon. After raking a few sand fleas up I set two rods, and with in 15 minutes had my first pomp. The pompano bite was on the rest of the week. Here are the following stats for the week.
Sat----2 pomps, 3 whitting
Sun--- 2 pomps, 5 whitting
Mon---6 pomps, 4 whitting, 1 ladyfish
Tues--5 popms, 5 whitting, 2 rays
Wed---3 pomps, 3 whitting
Thur--no pomps, but 20 whitting on shrimp 
Fri----2 pomps, 3 whitting a rough day but the pomps still bitting
Most of the fish came on the outgoing tide. All the Pomps came on fleas, and all the whitting came on small pc of freash peeled shrimp closer to shore. 15 lb florocabon leader.


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Sounds like a great week of fishing. I hope I have the same luck you did when I'm down there in June. Where did you catch them?


----------



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

*between sea & suds and The Light House condo*

The fishing was great and not too hard. As long as you get a few sand fleas, and some fresh peeled shrimp. I was fishing between The Light House and Sea & Suds, but I don't think the location mattered that much as long as you can make long cast with the fleas, and shorter cast with the shrimp. 2 oz pyrd weight. circle hooks, and 15 lbs florocarbon leader. Let the hooks do the work. Keep checking your baits every 15 min. to make sure you have bait on. Any more questions just ask I will tell you anything you need to know.


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice! I am staying about 100-200 yards from Sea & Suds.

What kind of rod and reel were you using. I still can't decide what I want to get.


----------



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

*any 8 to 10 ftrod will do best*

You really don't need any thing fancy, A light tip with some back bone 8-10 ft rod works best, but I was also catching them on my 7ft walleye rod. Really, don't spend a lot of money on a rod. Use good line and tie good knots, and you will be in busniess. Circle hooks are best remember this ..When using circle hooks you do not have to set the hook, as a matter of fact if you do you will miss more fish. Just lift the rod and start reeling. The hook does the work. They are amazing hooks.


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

Great insite


----------



## shades2914 (Mar 25, 2011)

i cant wait to go down myself, my kids and bro and family along with evveryone else i know will be down close to destin on the week of the 4th. im so ready for some surf fishing. glad yall had a productive trip fishing. and i agree with you about the circle hooks. hopefully i can make it down in the fall, ill look for those big pomps.


----------

